

Newsweek Statement on Dorian Nakamoto - bishnu
http://www.newsweek.com/newsweek-statement-dorian-nakamoto-232092

======
staunch
They were re-launching Newsweek paper edition so they compromised their
integrity for a big story. Saved us the trouble of figuring out if they had
become an organization worth paying attention to. Nope.

------
tdoggette
""Newsweek has not received any statement or letter from either Mr. Nakamoto
or his legal counsel. If and when we do, we will respond as necessary.""

------
thesimpsons1022
that is not a response.

------
bertil
They stalk someone, use him to re-launch, send a media frenzy on his turf, he
responds with a legally binding method and they pull this… prank? “Well, the
letter doesn’t have our postal addressed spelled properly: you see, it’s not
‘Newsweek, Clueless Town, NY’ but actually (…) so that’s factually incorrect…”

------
hengheng
Is there anything worth clicking? I'd like to avoid that if possible.

~~~
letstryagain
No. They're not saying anything at all.

